# let me in



## jeff (Sep 9, 2010)

why are they remaking let the right one in

also let the right one in sounds a lot better than LET ME IN
which just makes it sound like some shitty horror flick

why do you think they remade it
and do you think its a crappy idea
are you going to go see it

is there any way to stylistically improve let the right one in

do you think matt reeves is anything and if so what


----------



## Volkodav (Sep 9, 2010)

This post gave me brain cancer.


----------



## jeff (Sep 9, 2010)

Clayton said:


> This post gave me brain cancer.


 
what dont you understand


----------



## Volkodav (Sep 9, 2010)

Shartblaster said:


> what dont you understand


 
What did that whole post even mean


----------



## NCollieboy (Sep 9, 2010)

We americans be to stupid to read subtitles


----------



## jeff (Sep 9, 2010)

yeahhh after some ape remade [rec] (of all things) it does feel like theres a very angloslut market out there

i didnt even think about the possibility of relocating the story to the us
that would be terrible how would that even work


----------



## Asswings (Sep 9, 2010)

NCollieboy said:


> We americans be to stupid to read subtitles


 
There's a dubbed version.


And yeah, I'm kind of like BLEH about it.
I don't think it needed to be remade, at all.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 9, 2010)

americans will appropriate whatever tehy deem necesary so as to seem wolrdly


why are they remaking the millenium triology with michael ceras girlfriend
the swedish actress speaks english

and its just another male empowerment fantasy anyways


----------



## KirbyCowFox (Sep 9, 2010)

Shartblaster said:


> why are they remaking let the right one in
> 
> also let the right one in sounds a lot better than LET ME IN
> which just makes it sound like some shitty horror flick



Let Me In is the original name of the book Let the Right One In was based off of, and supposedly this film is going to be closer to it. 



Shartblaster said:


> why do you think they remade it
> and do you think its a crappy idea
> are you going to go see it



Mainstream American audiences tend to have a history of avoiding foreign films, when the original Godzilla came out it was rehashed and had new scenes with Raymond Burr basically narrating what was going on in Japan.
I don't think it was too much of a crappy idea.  Even if the film sucks, we still have the classic.  I mean, the newer Wonka film sucked ass but that doesn't mean the classic one automatically does.
If I can, yes.  It's fun to compare films like this.



Shartblaster said:


> is there any way to stylistically improve let the right one in
> 
> do you think matt reeves is anything and if so what



It depends on what the director wants to make of the source material.  The director of Let the Right One In did a pretty good job of keeping a gritty tone with the effects while at the same time having the film shot and lit beautifully.  From what I've seen of the poster and trailers, it looks like this version is going to be a bit more stylistically presented and will probably get rid of the grittiness and subtlety.

I've never seen any of his work before, so I can't really say he's good or bad as of now.  But from what I'm seeing, he has a respect for the source material, come on.  This almost matches word for word from the original film.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Sep 10, 2010)

I think it's amazing how Hollywood is spending so much money and effort into making a whole new movie just because some Americans apparently can't read.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Sep 16, 2010)

I was so mad when I heard about this. Let The Right One In is one of my favorite movies.
Also the acting looks dreadful in the new one
No I will NOT go see it, I haven't seen a mainstream horror movie in years.


----------



## FyrbornXTG (Sep 16, 2010)

Thats why I like movies from other countrys cause are's usually suck and we just try to western'is everything.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Sep 16, 2010)

FyrbornXTG said:


> Thats why I like movies from other countrys cause are's usually suck and we just try to western'is everything.


 
what?


----------



## FyrbornXTG (Sep 16, 2010)

greg-the-fox said:


> what?


You know make everything american.


----------



## Isen (Sep 17, 2010)

So, has anyone here heard of or have any opinions about the subtitle "controversy" in the original?  Could an American version be a good thing because it could restore the "character" to the dialogue potentially lost in subtitle translation?  Or is the Swedishness of the original too big a part of the character and feel of the film to be reproduced for a different culture?


----------



## greg-the-fox (Sep 17, 2010)

Isen said:


> So, has anyone here heard of or have any opinions about the subtitle "controversy" in the original?  Could an American version be a good thing because it could restore the "character" to the dialogue potentially lost in subtitle translation?  Or is the Swedishness of the original too big a part of the character and feel of the film to be reproduced for a different culture?


 
People are getting mad about ONE MISTRANSLATED LINE?!
Geez some fans are crazy.
Yeah the version I have on my laptop (lolpirate) is the correct one, but I really don't care either way. Yes it makes it funnier but really who cares?


----------



## Isen (Sep 17, 2010)

greg-the-fox said:


> People are getting mad about ONE MISTRANSLATED LINE?!
> Geez some fans are crazy.
> Yeah the version I have on my laptop (lolpirate) is the correct one, but I really don't care either way. Yes it makes it funnier but really who cares?


It used one line as an example.  It was more than just one line.

Also people who like movies that effectively and naturally express culture and dialogue care.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Sep 17, 2010)

Isen said:


> It used one line as an example.  It was more than just one line.
> 
> Also people who like movies that effectively and naturally express culture and dialogue care.


 
Oh well then I agree
But if it was just one line that would be ridiculous lol


----------

